# Artigos de Climatologia



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 16:49)

Aqui ficam alguns artigos interessantes de climatologia...

http://www.giub.unibe.ch/klimet/pub_climdyn.html
Não os vi a todos que é para ir vendo com calma  


Este último é muito interessante...

http://www.giub.unibe.ch/klimet/docs/climdyn_2006_Steiner_et_al.pdf


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 16:56)

*Re: Artigos*



dj_alex disse:


> Aqui ficam alguns artigos interessantes de climatologia...
> 
> http://www.giub.unibe.ch/klimet/pub_climdyn.html
> Não os vi a todos que é para ir vendo com calma
> ...




Muito interessante...

Bom site


----------



## tozequio (11 Set 2006 às 17:17)

*Re: Artigos*

Mais 1 para os meus favoritos


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 17:23)

*Re: Artigos*

Faz sempre jeito já está adicionado!


----------



## Luis França (26 Set 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Artigos*

Connection Found Between Earth and Space Weather 







http://planetary.org/news/2006/0913_Connection_Found_Between_Earth_and.html

Has The Magnetic Pole Reversal Already Begun? South Atlantic Anomaly Could be First Evidence






http://www.red-ice.net/news/2005/10oct/poleshift1.html


----------

